# Volusion vs Ebay



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Has any one tried selling on this site? They state they are better than ebay.

http://www.volusion.com/volusion_ebay_comparison/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=Forget_eBay_Get_Real&utm_campaign=Competitors_eBay


----------



## familyman888 (May 4, 2009)

First I've heard of it. And they probably are better than Ebay, lol.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

well your not really looking at 2 of the same things. That is a shopping cart software and ebay is a storefront.

With volusion you will need to create your own storefront,pay monthly hosting fees, promote your brand, and create your own traffic.

With ebay you place your items on their store for a small fee and utilize their traffic and whatnot. 

It is very hard to create your own site and create enough targeted traffic although on ebay you have to deal with competion and their fees


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Only vaguely heard of it, never sold on it. eBay is what I do (see signature link!)


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of Volusion either until this post. The big turn off for me is no way to search on the front page. If I go to ebay I'm looking for something very specific. Ebay's search function lets me know if what I'm looking for is up for bid and what the item has sold for in the past.

I know I can use Google to search Volusion's web site but that's a PITA to go to that trouble. Searching via the internet shouldn't be like going to town and walking into and looking around all of the stores.


----------

